Ask HN: What is your side project for 2019? - panching
======
kylel95
I want to make a site to track how often I accomplish my daily goals in
respect to my new years resolutions. Such as running, reading, journaling, etc
every day.

------
matt_the_bass
This past year I finally launched
[http://www.finewordclocks.com](http://www.finewordclocks.com) I wanted a side
project that wasn’t focused on income but rather scratching my creative itch.
I am hoping to start selling more clocks though. So far I’ve sold one.

My goal this year is to start marketing it and sell some units.

I hope to post a show HN soon. Side benefit, I get to make cool projects with
my kids using the new tools too. We made a cool present for all the cousins
this year.

------
panching
In 2018, i have lunched [https://www.cmyport.com/](https://www.cmyport.com/)
and it was not successful as i thought , and this year i have lunched simple
[https://www.tweetvideo.info/](https://www.tweetvideo.info/) Twitter video
downloader, and planning for chrome extension, learning SEO stuffs which i can
rank my website higher in google pages.

------
dogano
I have started to work on a todo list tool, just to improve my skills.

It turned out for me that it has potential for more. So I want to create a
MUP:
[https://github.com/doganoo/todolist](https://github.com/doganoo/todolist)

